# V-NOSE ON A TRAILER



## 6162rk

ARE THERE ANY STUDIES ( 0R THOUGHTS ) ON THE PULLING (FUEL CONSUMPTION ) DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 2 TRAILERS THAT ARE THE EQUAL WITH THE EXCEPTION OF 1 HAVING A FLAT FRONT AND 1 HAVING A V-NOSE? ALSO ARE THERE ANY THOUGHTS ON THE AMOUNT OF LENGTH THAT THE V-NOSE SHOULD BE TO HAVE A MAJOR INFLUENCE?


----------



## goosehunternd

I have no scientific proof, but you would think any little bit would help


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

The bigger the V the better. I have pulled ones with the 18 inch V. Better then flat but nothing great. I had one with the 5 foot V. That was a really nice pulling trailer. IMO the only way to go. They pull easier, don't sway in the wind.

SOrry I didn't have a scientist with though! :lol: I am sure somewhere on the web someone has something.


----------



## jgat

When I bought my trailer the dealer actually talked me out of buying the V-nose and it was in his best interest to sell the V-nose because it was a few hundred dollars more expensive. He has been selling trailers for over 25 years and he told me that I would not notice any difference in gas mileage between the two. Not trying to stir the pot, that is just the limited info that I gathered when I was making the decision.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Humm thats interesting. I guess I have never heard that before. Here is an example. Pulling a 30 foot V nose that is 7 feet wide that has been scale tested at 12,000 LBS I got about 12 MPG pulling that on the interstate at 75 MPH. Pulling Gordy's trailer home last weekend I got 14 MPG pulling a unloaded 5 foot tall 6x10 at 75.

IMO it makes a difference, but then again it may not.

Very interesting JGAT!


----------



## HonkerExpress

from what I have been told, the v-nose works really nice going into a wind, but with a cross wind doesn't make much of a difference? who knows. I'll let you know when I go down to pick mine up here pretty soon.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Honker where did you get your trailor in Grand Forks or East Grand Forks? I bought a 6 x 12 standard enclosed trailer this year and used it for snows this spring. We have a 2500 Dodge with a cummins we got 15 everywhere we went. I have a buddy with the same rig in a V Nose, same truck, and same trailor only V Nose and he gets 15 avg too.

Now his is used for work around Grand Forks. We pulled ours down to South Dakota a few times.

Our key is to get it to where we need to be then unhook it and leave it somewhere until we need to setup decoys.

Roger you thinking about getting rid of your rig and getting a V Nose? Fuel is getting up there enough we might just have to get a bigger trailor and then all go together up to canada! 6 to 7 dollars in Canada is going to suck!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress

haha, I am going to Lacross WI to pick up my trailer saved big time in going straight to a plant to pick it up, this way I got to choose all my options, colors, and everything else and I got a 7x14 with 2 foot vnose so a 7x16 for just over $3,200.00. I can't complain at all for what I got.

I will be pulling it with a 07 f150 for at least a couple years until I decide to upgrade to a superduty.


----------



## bandman

hunt4P&Y said:


> Pulling Gordy's trailer home last weekend I got 14 MPG pulling a unloaded 5 foot tall 6x10 at 75.


6x12.5x5.5 I think we measured it out at. :wink: It's a pretty light tandem for comparison sakes, but being pulled w/ a Cummins.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

bandman said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling Gordy's trailer home last weekend I got 14 MPG pulling a unloaded 5 foot tall 6x10 at 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 6x12.5x5.5 I think we measured it out at. :wink: It's a pretty light tandem for comparison sakes, but being pulled w/ a Cummins.
Click to expand...

A cummins with 640 RWHP!! haha Man I love that little chip!

Honker you are going to have a $500 bill just going to pick this biotch up!


----------



## HonkerExpress

haha, its going to be a little on the expensive side running down to pick it up, thats for sure.


----------



## goose_caller

Can you shoot me some info on the maker in La Crosse?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I am pretty sure this is the company. They have a link for there trailers at the bottom.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-08-R ... enameZWDVW


----------



## honkstopper

jgat said:


> When I bought my trailer the dealer actually talked me out of buying the V-nose and it was in his best interest to sell the V-nose because it was a few hundred dollars more expensive. He has been selling trailers for over 25 years and he told me that I would not notice any difference in gas mileage between the two. Not trying to stir the pot, that is just the limited info that I gathered when I was making the decision.


Actually it was in his best interest to sell you the trailer that he did b/c vnose trailers are a little easier to sell b/c more people are looking at them he knew he could sell that other trailer at anytime but the one you bought was probably not gonna move as fast.

We built a trailer 4 years ago and didn't v it took it to canada twice average 13 miles per gallon third year we decided to v the front averaged 16 same truck less wind drag equals less rpm to move it


----------



## jgat

honkstopper said:


> Actually it was in his best interest to sell you the trailer that he did b/c vnose trailers are a little easier to sell b/c more people are looking at them he knew he could sell that other trailer at anytime but the one you bought was probably not gonna move as fast.


Yeah, that makes perfect sense. :roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

jgat said:


> honkstopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was in his best interest to sell you the trailer that he did b/c vnose trailers are a little easier to sell b/c more people are looking at them he knew he could sell that other trailer at anytime but the one you bought was probably not gonna move as fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that makes perfect sense. :roll:
Click to expand...

It actually does. Why sit on something when they can get rid of it. Every trailer minus big car trailers and construction trailers are flat front.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Guys name is Brett at "Prevail Trailers", heres his number.

Brett
1-608-719-9707.

Again, if you are looking for something specific, just let him know what you want, and he can make it happen for you. Color, interior options, exterior options, he can do it all pretty much. Great guy to deal with, I wouldn't hesitate to ring him up and if nothing else check out what he can do for you.

I know they are running a little behind on trailer production right now. I beleive mine should be done next weekend. They are running about a week behind. But again, I had mine made at the plant because they ddn't have exactly what I was looking for. Brett is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## jgat

hunt4P&Y said:


> jgat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honkstopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was in his best interest to sell you the trailer that he did b/c vnose trailers are a little easier to sell b/c more people are looking at them he knew he could sell that other trailer at anytime but the one you bought was probably not gonna move as fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that makes perfect sense. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It actually does. Why sit on something when they can get rid of it. Every trailer minus big car trailers and construction trailers are flat front.
Click to expand...

This has turned into a pretty dumb arguement and I'm sorry about that. Just to clarify I ordered the trailer from the dealer and it was built at the factory with the options/color that I wanted on it.


----------



## 6162rk

CAN YOU SAY ADD


----------



## goose_caller

HonkerExpress said:


> Guys name is Brett at "Prevail Trailers", heres his number.
> 
> Brett
> 1-608-719-9707.
> 
> Again, if you are looking for something specific, just let him know what you want, and he can make it happen for you. Color, interior options, exterior options, he can do it all pretty much. Great guy to deal with, I wouldn't hesitate to ring him up and if nothing else check out what he can do for you.
> 
> I know they are running a little behind on trailer production right now. I beleive mine should be done next weekend. They are running about a week behind. But again, I had mine made at the plant because they ddn't have exactly what I was looking for. Brett is a great guy to deal with.


Thanks, I will probably wait till next summer to pick up another trailer......but I can't buy stock since I want a 4' side door so I can pull the quad into the trailer from the side. Such a waste of space pulling in the back with 18" on the side for ?.

Thanks again.


----------



## White Diablo

I have a vnose trailer dont know if it gets better fuels ecomony but I like the vnose part for a shelf but thats just my opnion


----------

